
The Birth of the Political Long Tail - terpua
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/the_birth_of_the_political_long_tail.php
======
mynameishere
Obama was chosen by party insiders early on.

~~~
smackywentz
I have to agree. I don't want to delve into any wild conspiracy theories or
anything like that, so suffice to say there really isn't much difference
between him and Hillary. Once you get past the rhetoric it's pretty obvious,
but I guess the party knew most wouldn't get past the rhetoric.

